# Goodbye Droid Charge



## Bad Bimr (Sep 6, 2011)

I've had my Charge over a year (July last year). Yesterday pretty much sealed it's deal. What started as a pretty decent phone, turned into the biggest headache of a phone. No matter if it was on a stock or custom ROM the phone was fast and smooth for about a week or two (if I was lucky). After that the phone became slower than molasses. Nothing short of a data wipe would fix it. This past time I hardly installed any apps to see if that would help, Not! Last week I was at the beach and noticed the phone loosing network signal. I was in spotty some coverage but it seemed to continue even in the good spots. I was having too good of a time with my family to care. When I got home I noticed that it continued to loose network signal almost all the time. 3G or 4G made no difference, When trying to make a call yielded a "NO NETWORK" message. Only a reboot would fix it 50% of the time. When I did get signal, the phone would loose signal during the call making it freeze. Reboot and cross my fingers was all I could do. Reading the forums made me believe it may be a bad 4G SIM card. Last night I stopped by the Verizon store and got a new card. Everything looked promising. I was happy. On the way home my better half called and not after talking for a few seconds, Bam, dropped signal. WTF! I got home and did some more reading and found no answers. I don't know what possessed me but while lying in bed I did a data wipe and reinstalled the current ROM I had on the phone (Tweaked 2.2) via CWM only to be greeted by a hanging "Samsung" logo. Not only did I loose my alarm for the AM but I had to go all day without a phone. I had enough of this phone. A quick search on CraigsList yielded some nice phones. Only $350-$500 for a Razr Maxx or a Galaxy S3, Nahh I'll pass. An HTC Rezound was tempting at $225 but seller would not budge in price. What's this a 2 week old Galaxy Nexus for $200. Offered $125 cash and was countered $150. I know the Nexus is not perfect but for $150 outright seems like a great deal. The guy even brought it to my work. The phone looks new and all the numbers checked out clean. Went by the Verizon store, got a another new 4G card as it takes a micro SIM. Goodbye Droid Charge, can't say I will miss you. When I got home I Odined the Charge back to stock and gave it to my 4yr old daughter to use over Wifi and as a camera and MP3 player. She is happy, I am happy, it's a good day. Guess I got to root and mod the Nexus now 

BB


----------



## cujo6801 (Aug 9, 2011)

don't blame you a bit .....
and for $150.00....
can't beat that with a stick....


----------



## xsLoWeDx (Apr 23, 2012)

Bad Bimr said:


> I've had my Charge over a year (July last year). Yesterday pretty much sealed it's deal. What started as a pretty decent phone, turned into the biggest headache of a phone. No matter if it was on a stock or custom ROM the phone was fast and smooth for about a week or two (if I was lucky). After that the phone became slower than molasses. Nothing short of a data wipe would fix it. This past time I hardly installed any apps to see if that would help, Not! Last week I was at the beach and noticed the phone loosing network signal. I was in spotty some coverage but it seemed to continue even in the good spots. I was having too good of a time with my family to care. When I got home I noticed that it continued to loose network signal almost all the time. 3G or 4G made no difference, When trying to make a call yielded a "NO NETWORK" message. Only a reboot would fix it 50% of the time. When I did get signal, the phone would loose signal during the call making it freeze. Reboot and cross my fingers was all I could do. Reading the forums made me believe it may be a bad 4G SIM card. Last night I stopped by the Verizon store and got a new card. Everything looked promising. I was happy. On the way home my better half called and not after talking for a few seconds, Bam, dropped signal. WTF! I got home and did some more reading and found no answers. I don't know what possessed me but while lying in bed I did a data wipe and reinstalled the current ROM I had on the phone (Tweaked 2.2) via CWM only to be greeted by a hanging "Samsung" logo. Not only did I loose my alarm for the AM but I had to go all day without a phone. I had enough of this phone. A quick search on CraigsList yielded some nice phones. Only $350-$500 for a Razr Maxx or a Galaxy S3, Nahh I'll pass. An HTC Rezound was tempting at $225 but seller would not budge in price. What's this a 2 week old Galaxy Nexus for $200. Offered $125 cash and was countered $150. I know the Nexus is not perfect but for $150 outright seems like a great deal. The guy even brought it to my work. The phone looks new and all the numbers checked out clean. Went by the Verizon store, got a another new 4G card as it takes a micro SIM. Goodbye Droid Charge, can't say I will miss you. When I got home I Odined the Charge back to stock and gave it to my 4yr old daughter to use over Wifi and as a camera and MP3 player. She is happy, I am happy, it's a good day. Guess I got to root and mod the Nexus now
> 
> BB


I agree hope u like your new phone .. I'm on the same boat I'm getting the sgs3 on Thursday next week.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 96heckler (Jul 17, 2012)

Tweaked on the charge is the only thing that kept me on board for this long, DW did one hell of a job. But I moved on to the S3 too, there has been more development on this phone in its first month than the poor Charge has had in... well.... ever I highly recommend it especially now that the bootloader is unlocked. I would love to see DW jump into the S3 fray I would flash his ROM anyday much respect.


----------

